
Breaking Backend as a Service Myths - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/235-breaking-backend-as-a-service-myths
======
objclxt
Since Kinvey posted this here: I can't stand the pricing model of Kinvey, at
all.

Charging 'per active user' where an 'active user' is defined as a user who
makes a single request _per month_ is insane. Nearly every other provider
charges on a volume request basis (i.e, 8 million calls per month). I use BaaS
platforms in some of my apps, and I can't think of a single scenario for me
where Kinvey is cheaper. And I guess this would be fine if there was some
clear advantage for using Kinvey, but I just don't see it!

